

Tell HN: AngularJS Hackathon in South Bay Today (Saturday) 11.30am kickoff - cjbarber

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;AngularJS-Silicon-Valley&#x2F;events&#x2F;166270732&#x2F;
======
jetsnoc
If any of them are looking for a fulltime gig writing AngularJS please send
them my way. :)

Shameless plug:
[http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/)

------
cjbarber
Two or three spots left and would love to have some HNers join :)

